# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Brack pide reflexión sobre derogatoria de decreto 1090 para no comprometer TLC con EEUU

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Cuando se vea en el Pleno del Congreso*   *Lima, may. 20 (ANDINA)-* El ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack, consideró hoy que el Pleno del Congreso debería reflexionar sobre la derogatoria del decreto legislativo 1090, aprobobada en la Comisión de Constitución, para evitar comprometer el Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos.  
Tenemos que reflexionar: No podemos comprometer el Tratado de Libre Comercio que tanto tiempo nos ha costado concertar con Estados Unidos porque simplemente una minoría cree que debemos derogar un decreto, declaró. 
Lamentó que en la víspera, la Comisión de Constitución del Parlamento haya aprobado, con el voto mayoritario de la oposición, la derogatoria de este dispositivo legal que permite desarrollar e implementar uno de los aspectos del acuerdo comercial entre Estados Unidos y Perú. 
De ser ratificada esta abrogación de dicho decreto en el pleno del Congreso, advirtió  que el país quedará sin Ley Forestal, sin implementar el anexo de zonas boscosas del TLC, y se perjudicaría al país en su conjunto.
Y los pueblos indígenas, que tanto reclaman que se protejan los bosques, con la derogatoria, todo el recurso forestal del Perú se va a quedar sin protección alguna, sostuvo en TV Perú. 
Brack consideró que la Asociación Interétnica de Desarrollo de la Selva Peruana (Aidesep) debió activar los mecanismos legales para cuestionar la norma, a través de una demanda en el Tribunal Constitucional, y no con la convocatoria de paros. 
No podemos actuar de esa forma. Tenemos que sentarnos en la mesa, concertar, analizar qué es lo que le conviene más al país y no aquello que le conviene más a una facción política o a quien sea, opinó. 
La Aidesep propugna precisamente la derogatoria de un conjunto de nueve dispositivos legales que desarrollan varios capítulos y anexos del TLC, por considerar que afectan sus intereses en tierras amazónicas. 
Si procede en la derogatoria en el debate plenario, el titular del Ambiente alertó que Perú haría el papelón ante el mundo de un país poco serio, de un país que toma decisiones sin pensar en las consecuencias. 
Según explicó esta mañana el presidente del Congreso, Javier Velásquez, dichos decretos no solo regulan materias referidas a la amazonía sino a todo el país, por lo que consideró que los nativos deben decir qué aspectos específicos afectaría sus intereses, a fin de establecer correctivos.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag evaluará derogatoria de reglamento sobre transgénicos si lo plantea Comisión Multisectorial Artículo: Adex pide que Senasa capacite a exportadores sobre Ley de Modernización de Inocuidad Alimentaria de EEUU Artículo: García dice que firmó decreto sobre transgénicos por consejo de Brack Derogar el decreto ley 1090 pondría en peligro el TLC con Estados Unidos Antonio Brack pide sanción para asesinos de policías en santuario de Pómac

----------

